# FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?



## kevout3000 (6. Februar 2016)

*FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Hallo! Ich benötige Hilfe und ggf. Rat :/

Es geht um mein FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530.

Ich habe es vor ungefähr 4 Jahren gekauft. Am Anfang lief das Teil ohne Probleme. 

Irgendwann nach nem Jahr, fing es immer mal wieder an zu ruckeln. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Das wurde mit der Zeit immer schlimmer, so dass das Teil
einfach nur noch laut am pusten war und nichts mehr ging. Wenn man ihn zugeklappt und ein paar Minuten so stehen gelassen hat, lief alles wieder. Um so länger
man ihn ruhen gelassen hat, desto länger lief er wieder danach ohne Probleme. Aber dann auch höchsten nur ein paar Stunden. 

Irgendwann habe ich es mal komplett formatiert und neu aufgesetzt, mit der Hoffnung, dass sich die Probleme damit beheben. Das war leider nicht der Fall. Mir ist jedoch danach aufgefallen, dass die Probleme meist immer auftreten, wenn ich den Browser (egal welchen) benutze. Und ich glaube dann auch nur hauptsächlich, wenn ich Videos schaue. Das fängt schon bei YouTube an. Kurz danach fängt er wieder an zu ruckeln, pustet lauter und der Browser reagiert nicht mehr (Wortlaut). Auch wenn ich mehrere Tabs geöffnet habe, reagiert der Browser öfter dann mal nicht mehr. Aber das denn nur für kurze Zeit. Habe ich jedoch ein Video an, manchmal auch erst nach mehreren, beruhigt es sich meist jedoch gar nicht mehr.

Mit allem anderen kommt er eigentlich ganz gut zurecht, auch wenn Spiele, die früher ohne Probleme gingen, nicht mehr spielbar sind, da sie so doll ruckeln. 

Da formatieren nicht half, habe ich schärfer nachgedacht. Ich Idiot habe das Teil einige Male vom Bett fallen lassen. Das LifeBook hat dies sicherlich nicht schatlos überstanden. Selber Schuld.

Wird das die Ursache der Probleme sein? Hilft und vor allem lohnt es sich, eine neue Festplatte zu kaufen? 

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Danke!


----------



## flotus1 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Der Lüfter wird zu sein und die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetrocknet.
Mach das Notebook auf, reinige den Lüfter und den Kühler und erneuere die Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Klingt am ehesten wirklich nach einem Wärmeproblem und dort würde ich mit der Suche beginnen. Was steckt denn alles in dem Klappkasten?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Wenn das Teil im Betrieb auf den Boden gefallen ist wird die Platte hinüber sein. Prüfe mal ob das Notebook sonst noch irgend einen Schaden hat, etwas abgebrochen z.b. Scharniere etc. 
Festplatte würde ich ne neue einbauen,  eine ssd.
Den RAM könnte man ggf. Auch aufstocken falls nur 1gb oder 2 vorhanden sind, 4gb sollten es schon min. Sein für Office. Auch sollte das Gerät auf nem glatten Untergrund stehen im Betrieb,  als nicht auf einer Decke damit eine gute kühleistung Gewährleistet ist. Lüfter Bitte prüfen ob die verstaubt sind, ggf. Wlp erneuern. Evtl. Kannst du nicht alle Bauteile prüfen,  schau mal im Web nach geeigneten Videos für dein Notebook.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Ist dann wohl eher die Frage ob der Läppy lief während er den Purzelbaum machte. Generell sind 2,5" Platten deutlich robuster und man kann die Platte ja mal durchchecken mit einem Programm. Meinem Kumpel ist so eine Platte aus knapp 1 Meter der Erdanziehung gefolgt und läuft immer noch. Wenn man die Platte wechseln sollte würde ich auch klar zur SSD raten


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Würde die Platte durch ne SSD tauschen und mal den Lüfter richtig sauber machen. Eventuell neue WLP.


----------



## kevout3000 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Das Notebook wird tatsächlich sehr heiß und der Lüfter spuckt permanent heiße Luft aus. Auch die Lautstärke war anfangs nicht im Ansatz so hoch. 

Das erklärt, warum es nach dem Zuklappen wieder für kurze Zeit besser läuft. 

Ich finde es trotzdem komisch, dass das Teil hauptsächlich durchdreht, nachdem oder während ich ein Video anschaue. Eine neue Festplatte schadet wohl nicht.

RAM habe ich damals auf 6gb erhöht, um diese Frage noch zu beantworten. Es lief alles bestens bis ungefähr ein Jahr danach.

Ich werde einfach mal den Lüfter reinigen, ggf die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und die Platte gegen eine SSD tauschen. Mal schauen, ob das hilft. Klingt zumindest logisch. Vielen Dank!


----------



## flotus1 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*



kevout3000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem komisch, dass das Teil hauptsächlich durchdreht, nachdem oder während ich ein Video anschaue. Eine neue Festplatte schadet wohl nicht.


Das ist nicht komisch, sondern es liegt daran dass das Abpielen eines Videos mit aktuellen Codecs bei so alten Notebooks hohe CPU-Auslastung produziert.
Deshalb ist die Ursache deines Problems weder zu wenig RAM, noch eine sich verabschiedende Festplatte.
Nach über 5 Jahren ist schlichtweg die Wärmeleitpaste vertrocknet und der Lüfter muss gereinigt werden. Das ist völlig normal.


----------



## chischko (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Demontage und/oder der Erneuerung der WLP und Reinigung benötigst entweder hier posten, dann kann man Dir via Skype o.Ä. helfen oder hier mal Hilfe suchen: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## kevout3000 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht komisch, sondern es liegt daran dass das Abpielen eines Videos mit aktuellen Codecs bei so alten Notebooks hohe CPU-Auslastung produziert.
> Deshalb ist die Ursache deines Problems weder zu wenig RAM, noch eine sich verabschiedende Festplatte.
> Nach über 5 Jahren ist schlichtweg die Wärmeleitpaste vertrocknet und der Lüfter muss gereinigt werden. Das ist völlig normal.



Du hast wohlmöglich Recht. Danke



chischko schrieb:


> Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Demontage und/oder der Erneuerung der WLP und Reinigung benötigst entweder hier posten, dann kann man Dir via Skype o.Ä. helfen oder hier mal Hilfe suchen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html



Vielen Dank


----------



## kevout3000 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Ok, ich habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht und mir dann das Notebook angeschaut. 

Es ist ein Wunder, dass da überhaupt noch was gepustet hat. Der Lüfter war komplett zugestopft mit Staub und Dreck. 

Ein paar Fragen habe ich jedoch nun zur Wlp. Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:

imageji0zyhtam7.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

image1ky5a7excr.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Ich weiß, dass die alte Paste entfernt werden muss. Aber wie? Man soll seinen Fingernagel und speziellen Entferner benutzen, aber mir scheint es beim betrachten fast unmöglich, alles ohne spitze Gegenstände entfernen zu können. Ist dort nicht viel zu viel aufgetragen worden? Normal soll doch nur auf den Platten eine hauchdünne Schicht aufgetragen werden. 

Zweite Sache: Was ist das schwarze Feld links? Was sollte ich dazu wissen? Was muss ich beachten?

Danke


----------



## chischko (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Jo sieht trocken aus^^
Nimm einfach küchenrolle und stülpe es quasi über deinen Fingernagel und entferne es alles vorsichtig, danach nochmal mit 99,9%igem Alkohol/Isopropanol drüber gehen empfiehlt sich, muss aber nicht sein. Dann neue WLP auftragen, gleichmäßig verteilen (kleiner Plastikspatel o.Ä. hilft, gibt 1000e an How-To's auf Youtube) und Kühler wieder drauf setzen (natürlich alte WLP vom Kühler ebenfalls entfernen!). 

Das linke müsste deine GPU sein, das rechte die CPU... glaube ich...


----------



## kevout3000 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Alles klar. Danke


----------



## flotus1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*



kevout3000 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Wunder, dass da überhaupt noch was gepustet hat. Der Lüfter war komplett zugestopft mit Staub und Dreck.



Wusst ichs doch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach aus dem Auftragen der neuen Wärmeleitpaste keine Doktorarbeit. Da gibt es viele Meinungen die letztendlich alle zu brauchbaren Ergebnissen führen. Alles ist besser als das was jetzt drauf ist.
Pass aber auf dass das Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU nicht verloren geht und wieder richtig sitzt.


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*

Und Kevout? Hat's was gebracht?


----------



## kevout3000 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: FUJITSU-SIEMENS LifeBook AH530 - Fängt an zu ruckeln - neue Festplatte hilft?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Pass aber auf dass das Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU nicht verloren geht und wieder richtig sitzt.



Gut zu wissen. Danke



chischko schrieb:


> Und Kevout? Hat's was gebracht?



Also ich muss sagen: unglaublich  Problem gelöst würde ich sagen! Vielen Dank an alle!


----------

